# Openings in Coweta lease



## Redleaf (May 5, 2007)

640acres near Grantville.  We'll have 10 members at $750 each.  Not highly structured as a club,  state regulations, sign in board.  No camping and no food plots.  400 acres was clear cut in 1997 and is planted pines and briars, 240 acres cut in 1993.  Approximately 1/2 mile of riverbottom along New River.  About 1 mile of hardwood creek bottoms also. Three beaver ponds.  Most of the land is a briar patch and hard to hunt,  but plenty of deer with good age structure. The rabbit population is excellent too.  Call  770-251-0201 and leave a message regarding "hunting lease"


----------



## gaff6542 (May 6, 2007)

Where is this land at in grantville?


----------



## Redleaf (May 6, 2007)

4 miles west of Grantville on Bryant Boys Road


----------



## HGM (May 8, 2007)

How many spots do you have open? Have you got any history on the property, pictures of deer taken?? When are the dues due?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Perry Hayes (May 8, 2007)

I think he has had that lease for about 20 years. He is a honest man and describes the land accuratly. Big deer land.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2007)

Left a message on the phone number and shot you an email with my contact info. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Coweta*

Still have openings?

770-328-7274

Mike


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

why can t ya camp ...?


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes we still have openings Mike
Ponyboy,  the property is owned by plum creek and we chose not to pay the $200 for a camping permit.  Most of our members live close by.


----------



## Corey (Aug 23, 2007)

This is 6 miles from my house, do you still have any openings?


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 25, 2007)

Still have two openings.


----------

